# Just bought a Hymer ... and I'm stuck!



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

Help! I recently bought an F-reg Hymer A-Class and it's brilliant. One problem: flicking the switch that should switch us from the mains electricity to running off the 12v battery circuit doesn't seem to have any affect whatsoever - we can't get the battery to work. It seems to be well charged; can anyone offer any advice? I'm a technical numbskull so even if your advice was only to suggest where we might take it for someone with a modicum of expertise to give it the once over, I'd be most grateful.

We live in north Bedfordshire and would be happy to travel further afield if it meant we got this fixed.

Graham


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

no idea, but this may help someone see your question better



bump


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't know the answer to your particular model, however, I had a Hymer 700 and you had to press two buttons to make things work....maybe you are missing a switch or something simple like that....
Don't you have a manual??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you a motorhome dealer nearby ? Even if they did not sell you the van in the first place I would be surprised if they were not able and willing to help.

Are you able to contact the person who sold it to you ? Failing all this perhaps a trip to your nearest campsite ( in the car ?) and ask a Hymer owner there. All motorhomers love showing off their vans and answering questions !

Hope you get it sorted.

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"we can't get the battery to work. It seems to be well charged"

Well, why and why I suppose!?

Just a long shot - are you expecting the mains square pin sockets to work using the battery?

Dave


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Graham

I have a K reg Hymer and if yours is the same as mine, you should have a large red plastic flag switch adjacent to the driving position. My switch is off when pointing to 3 o'clock and on when pointing at 6 o'clock. However, the red plastic flag is removable for total isolation/security, which just leaves a short shaft protruding. If this is not easily spotted, the flag may have been placed in the glovebox or similar? I think you may be operating one of the rocker switches on the control panel which you press and hold to read one of the gauges e.g. battery level or water tank level i.e. they don't actually turn any power on.
Hope this helps.  

Regards
Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> flicking the switch that should switch us from the mains electricity to running off the 12v battery circuit doesn't seem to have any affect whatsoever


First of all, welcome and I hope we can help.

We have an H reg Hymer and I don't know what switch you mean !! 
Where is it ? What does it look like? What do you mean when you say it has no effect - ie what effect are you looking for? 
Do your lights and water pump operate ok? They are 12 volt and will work whether on 240 hookup or not.
The only things likely to come on on 240v hookup is your battery charger and fridge.
For example the only switch in our van which has a 240/12 volt setting is on the fridge, the charger is always switched on so that hooking up brings it on line.

Fill in the details and someone will be able to guide you.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a look at the few places on the web for Bedfordshire - really feel for you as my older van had battery problems. Even 2 new batteries and fuses didn't do the trick (Me being clever trying to sort it myself).

My servicing place TUI at Bawtry near Doncaster found a circuit fault and it's fixed now.

I had a look on the web, and noticed www.bedfordshiremotorcaravans.com - they look as if they do everything. (But wait a little bit - as someone local to you might suggest a better option).

After ringing round for a repair in Yorkshire recently, I've found I got put off on the phone as no-one wanted to do small jobs now they're all booked up solid for season.

Pulling in and asking for help whilst looking desperate has worked for me a time or two - I also usually tell them I got recommended off the web ( loosely true) I have found my present brilliant garage and motorhome servicers like this. But I kissed a few frogs on the way.

Servicing guys usually don't mind having a quick look to diagnose, they love it when you say 'I need an expert opinion'. Seems to push the right buttons...... Be nice if it was just a flick of a switch though!

Good luck, -Helena.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, I also have a K Reg and my first thought was also the red isolation switch down near the drivers leg. Best of luck
Mike


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a PDF of the original handbooks for these models (ours is a B544 from 1988 but has the whole range.). PM me if you need it although I get the feeling we're all talking to ourselves at the moment! No sign of yer man since his first post. 

Proves we're so helpful here we can't stop!!! 

As far as I know there isn't such a switch per se. If you have 240v plugged in it charges 12 volt batteries. If you haven't it doesn't and your 240v sockets (obviously) don't work. 

Earth to TopBhoy?.......crackle.......


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

And shouldn't this be somewhere else?


----------



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

bouncer said:


> Don't know the answer to your particular model, however, I had a Hymer 700 and you had to press two buttons to make things work....maybe you are missing a switch or something simple like that....
> Don't you have a manual??


No manual, I'm afraid. Many thanks for the advice though; it's much appreciated.


----------



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> "we can't get the battery to work. It seems to be well charged"
> 
> Well, why and why I suppose!?
> 
> ...


No, just the interior lights. (And yes, the bulbs do work!)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'm grateful.


----------



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

Dougle said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I have a K reg Hymer and if yours is the same as mine, you should have a large red plastic flag switch adjacent to the driving position. My switch is off when pointing to 3 o'clock and on when pointing at 6 o'clock. However, the red plastic flag is removable for total isolation/security, which just leaves a short shaft protruding. If this is not easily spotted, the flag may have been placed in the glovebox or similar? I think you may be operating one of the rocker switches on the control panel which you press and hold to read one of the gauges e.g. battery level or water tank level i.e. they don't actually turn any power on.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Hi Dave. We've got a right-hand drive so my red switch is above the wheel arch, in front of the passenger seat. Switching that off/on doesn't seem to make any difference - hence the desperate post. Am I right in thinking that it really is only this switch that should allow us to run from the battery?

Thanks for the help, it's appreciated.


----------



## dabhand (May 19, 2008)

The 12v system should work whether you are on mains or not. Mains is mains 12v is 12v and never the twain shall meet unless through a transformer. The mains power will only effect the 12v system via the transformer in order to charge the batteries. As you say the battery seems to be in good order this may indicate a probem with the fuses to the services (12v bits and bobs) on the output side of the transformer. You can visibly check the fuses easily enough, better still buy a cheap multimeter and use this to test the voltage. You would not normally have a switch to "switch over" to 12v as that supply is normally always on unless isolated as Dave suggests. However, some vans, my own included(Hymer 740) have a very innocuous looking switch on or near the main panel which turns off all the internal 12v power. Make sure this is not the switch you are turning "on" ie. turning the 12v power off.

Hope this is useful good luck


----------



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

aultymer said:


> > flicking the switch that should switch us from the mains electricity to running off the 12v battery circuit doesn't seem to have any affect whatsoever
> 
> 
> First of all, welcome and I hope we can help.
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and offer of help. The switch I mean is in front of the passenger seat (we've got a right hand drive) - with the red flag on it that Dave mentioned in his post.

If we attach to electric hook-up, the internal lights work. If we're not attached to hook-up, what we do we need to do to get some kind of power for lighting? I understand the fridge and cooker running off the autogas, but isn't there meant to be some kind of battery power for those trips when electric hook-up isn't available?

(Golly, I feel thick!)


----------



## 112430 (May 19, 2008)

jimbo_hippo said:


> I have a PDF of the original handbooks for these models (ours is a B544 from 1988 but has the whole range.). PM me if you need it although I get the feeling we're all talking to ourselves at the moment! No sign of yer man since his first post.
> 
> Proves we're so helpful here we can't stop!!!
> 
> ...


Hello? Is that Ground Control? :wink:


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*help to the rescue ? may be !!*

i have the mercedes s660 f-reg . on the 410 chassis .

i think you had the same probem ,s i had , i think by now i know of every part you can think of electrical , and other wise !!  how long has the hymer been here ? sounds stupid i know .on your way in to the camper check above your head over the door ! no cable.s good ! next tell me or send me pictures of how your batteries are kooked up . as this is where the problem lies . garanteed, mine was all over the place as people do change things to suit them selves , the brown oblong box is the fuse box only for the camper lighting this is below the red switch . these supply through the isolation switch . check your fuse,s 16 should be the biggest 8 lowest . blue =live brown=neutral .under the seats bench seat you should find a silver box , this is your 12v, supply and plugged in to a socket mains .this take,s over when hooked up to the 240, house electric . this converts to the 12v supply of all 12v electrical in the camper .
the electric feed is by battery when the engine is running or switched on , you should only need gas when you are with out electrical 240 . and when idle . what model is your hymer !!
let me know , and i will help . 
by the way leave the red switch in the on position i use this only when i lay the camper for big rest,s . you did not say whether you have 1 or 2 batteries ? .
all the best , denton.


----------

